# Who listens via headphones. And which are the best for classical music?



## Isiah Thanu (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello

All my listening is done via headphones( and a dac ) because of my domestic situation.
And whenever I go to technical forums re headphones advice, I find surprisingly few listeners of classical music, - they are mostly pop, rock etc. Therefore, getting a good idea of what the best headphones are for classical is difficult. 
I am about to splash out on a top end pair of 'phones and I am seeking advice for the best that you, fellow classical music lovers, have experienced.

TIA


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Isiah
I listen primarily with headphones. My favourite three are Sennheiser HD 800, Audeze LCD3 and Hifiman HE 1000. The issues to consider are comfort, open or closed (if disturbing others is a consideration) and impedance matching to your source. In ear headphones give amazing sound but can be uncomfortable after a while. Very isolating though if a lot of extraneous noise. Many inexpensive phones are quite base heavy, but most higher end phones are very balanced and give great resolution to classical music pieces.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I also listen a lot with headphones. I have two main phones:

1. In ear: RHA MA750 ==> https://www.rha-audio.com/intl/products/ma750
and 
2. Over the ear (open): Sennheiser HD598

In my opinion, both are great for classical music.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I listen via headphones a lot as well. I have Bower & Wilkins P7 ($350 USD) which I like very much! But Bower & Wilkins just released their new flagship headphones, the P9 ($900 USD). They have gotten rave reviews and I am debating on whether or not I want to spend that much.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I listen a lot with Headphones. If I don't have a bunch of external noise I honestly like the apple earbuds ones that come with iPods and such. Very cheap but I like the sound of them. Most of the time though there is noise around me and I want absolute quiet in which case I use the Bose Noise-Cancelling over ear ones. I can be listening to a quiet piano sonata with someone setting right next to me talking and never hear a word they say.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I travel a lot, so I use a noise canceling headphone - Sennheiser PX450. I found most headphones do not have a good balance between highs and lows. Most of them seems to be bass-heavy and not really designed for classical music. Fortunately, some dac could produce a more balanced effect than without a dac. If I want to have a serious listening session, I will listen to my hi fi system with 3-way tower speakers. How speakers work in a certain ambient environment could product effects, dynamics and imaging much better than a pair of hi end headphone.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

IMO, there is often a diminishing return for your money as the price of headphones go up. In other words, a high price tag doesn't guarantee the best classic music listening quality experience. One of the best values in providing a good classical music soundstage with a natural, relatively flat response and the bonus that they are comfortable to wear over long periods are the Audio‑Technica ATH‑M50x Over‑Ear Headphones. And they don't cost that much (<$150 USD).


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I agree there is such a thing as headphones for classical music. My recommendation is Grado SR325e (over ear). A little pricey at just under $300, but good audio publication reviews. All the others listed above also very good. Best to go into a shop, take a favorite CD, and compare.


----------



## carlmichaels (May 2, 2012)

Might I suggest Stax electrostatic earspeakers. Disclaimer: I have never owned or heard a pair, but like any electrostatic, dynamic response and vocal reproduction should be second to none. They are pricey and require proprietary amplification (and I see a few vacuum tube models are available - nice!).


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I use the HiFiMan HE-500 coming from my Audiolab 8200 CD player and using an excellent Chinese made Audio-gd NFB-6 amp along with a custom built cross-feeder (all balanced XLR interconnects). The sound is extremely detailed and neutral with the cross-feeder providing a much more realistic sound-stage presentation. 

For classical music, this gear works wonderfully.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I have started listening through headphones increasingly as my work pattern means a lot of my listening time is at unsociable hours. I have a pair of Sennheiser 598's which are excellent (and look funky in beige too) but upgraded a couple of Months ago to HD700's after auditioning a pair in a (relatively) local HiFi store.

Thr HD700's were at my maximum price point (i.e. that I could realistically justify) but the build and sound quality fully justified the investment and I couldn't be happier with them. I patiently did my research and tested before upgrading and I know these are an excellent long-term addition.

I still have the HD598's as they are an excellent pair of headphones. I still use them in my room on my smaller system and of course keep them as a backup just in case. Both pairs are excellent in Classical Music and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend either pair. Both were the best investments I made at the time of purchase to enhance my listening.

I'm really not a fan of in-ear buds. I use the Apple ones grudgingly from time to time but infinitely prefer over ear headphones.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

As far as I know, the one thing you really want to think about for classical is getting open back headphones so you get a big "soundstage" 

i also have the HD598 and its good enough for me. I'll probably upgrade headphones and get a good set of speakers eventually but i dont have that much money at the moment.


----------



## Isiah Thanu (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you for the replies so far.
All the advice is good and most of it I have done or will do. I listen late at night, with no possibility of "boxes" to connect the headphones to. I.E. I sit in my armchair with a portable DAC and I pad. I will soon acquire a portable player, probably a Pioneer xdp 300r, to play flac files ripped from my upstairs computer ( CD player ).
Then I hope to acquire the top end headphones. This will be my " Hi Fi" set up.

Now, auditioning top end headphones in the UK is not easy. There is a dearth of venues which carry the phones for auditioning. Sure, they'll sell them to you online etc- but they do not demo them.
This seems to be a major difference between buying in the UK and buying in USA.
An outlet in Bedfordshire seems to do the demo thing, but that would be a major undertaking for me to get there from where I live. Might have to be done though.
The top Sennheiser 800 is well thought of, but i am concerned about the top end sibilance ( Because of the way i listen ,I can't control it with a valve amp  ). The Oppo PM1 seem good, but can they be easily driven? And are the latest Pioneer ones worth the 1600 price tag?
At the moment I have a Grado set, well thought of by all accounts, but I am also using a set of Plantronics( with microphone ) and I'm blowed if they seem better than the Grados? The Grados seem sibilant on my flac files. I use a DAC ( Teac ) and they reveal the recording's detail excellently.
So, if a cheap pair can outshine a mid price ( well reviewed ) pair, the it seems auditioning is vital!.
So, you UK users- where did you demo the top end cans that you bought, or did you buy blind.
I live on the South coast, by the way.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

jailhouse said:


> As far as I know, the one thing you really want to think about for classical is getting open back headphones so you get a big "soundstage"


I'm not convinced that this applies to *all* classical music. For Opera and Orchestral music, yes, possibly but not for chamber music such as the Scarlatti sonatas I am listening to at the moment

Best advice so far is in post #8 - get into a shop with a couple of CDs and listen to as many as you fancy - ask the shop staff in advance and negotiate for a time when they won't mind leaving you alone for a couple of hours to compare and contrast.

FWIW, I use Denon AH-D5000 at home (and they are magnificent) and Sennheiser PX 100-II for travelling (they sound fine and fold down really small)


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Isiah Thanu said:


> Now, auditioning top end headphones in the UK is not easy. There is a dearth of venues which carry the phones for auditioning. Sure, they'll sell them to you online etc- but they do not demo them.
> 
> I live on the South coast, by the way.


You are partly correct - there are fewer places to try out equipment than there used to be, but nonetheless, it is still possible if you are prepared to travel a little bit (I went to a great shop in Carlisle - an hour away from where I live) and there are people on here who can help you but ....the south coast is rather long ---- which county do you live in?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Isiah Thanu said:


> i am concerned about the top end *sibilance* ( Because of the way i listen ,I can't control it with a valve amp  ). The Oppo PM1 seem good, but can they be easily driven? And are the latest Pioneer ones worth the 1600 price tag?
> At the moment I have a Grado set, well thought of by all accounts, but I am also using a set of Plantronics( with microphone ) and I'm blowed if they seem better than the Grados? The Grados seem *sibilant* on my flac files. I use a DAC ( Teac ) and they reveal the recording's detail excellently.


I had the same issue when buying headphones (or speakers or amps etc etc). I like listening to a lot of medieval polyphony as well as opera, chamber music, orchestral music etc and I found the sibilance issue to be really noticeable on some combinations of equipment but not on others ... that is why I so strongly recommend that you go and try out listening to what you will normally listen to. And if you are listening via I-Pad and portable DAC, then take these with you to the shop and compare the cans one-on-one against each other on your equipment.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

What is your budget? Also, no one has mentioned Oppo. I have the PM 3, which I like for their dynamic range and the unexegerated bass. Their more expensive big brothers, the PM 2 and the PM 1, ate both open back, the PM 3 are closed back.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I haven't noticed the sibilance issue with my headphones. But then my listening is more instrumental pieces than vocal. Just to also point out that treble distortion can often occur in the recording source and technique, and is easily attributed to the reproducer. I think often quality components can be so revealing that they expose recording source inconsistencies.


----------



## Isiah Thanu (Nov 1, 2016)

Richard8655 said:


> I haven't noticed the sibilance issue with my headphones. But then my listening is more instrumental pieces than vocal. Just to also point out that treble distortion can often occur in the recording source and technique, and is easily attributed to the reproducer. I think often quality components can be so revealing that they expose recording source inconsistencies.


Yes, you make a strong point there, and in fact, I may have described the top end problem wrongly.Perhaps sibilance should be top end distortion, I.e, high violins seem to screech and be thin.

I have considered Oppos ( I did mention them -the PM1s ), and this is one I would consider, along with Sennheiser 800 and 800s, and the LCD 3s, and even the top Pioneer. If any of them "blew me away", I would buy them. At my age my budget is able to accommodate the quality
As advised, it always was my intention to get the Pioneer player , which can play my flac files , first and listen to them on my existing phones, then take it to the demo phones. 
I,ll play My music on my player -otherwise I just wouldn't get a meaningful idea of their sound.

Yes, south coast is long- I live in the middle -East Dorset/Bournemouth area. It would be nice if there were any place South of the M4 corridor.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

If you can wait until July, Canjam is in London www.canjamglobal.com/london2017

Im in Ireland, even harder to get a demo! I use Hifiman HE 560s through a Chord Mojo, fantastic for classical.

The Sennheiser HD800 usually get good marks, the new 800S is supposed to be great though ive not heard the S (the original 800 is excellent).

Finally if you can afford it the Focal Utopia is the one to go for www.innerfidelity.com/content/worlds-best-headphone-focal-utopia !!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I recently picked up the over-ear, closed-back Sennheiser H598c ($119 USD at Amazon). They have a surprisingly broad soundstage and marked separation which I prefer when listening to classical music. They are very light in weight and extremely comfortable even over large ears. Highly recommend them given the quality & price.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2016)

I listen to headphones about half the time. I used to have a pair of Sennheiser HD 800 phones, but they sounded a little too etched for my taste. I sold them and bought a pair of Audeze LCD-XC sealed phones. I think they are every bit as detailed as the Sennheisers, but they are warmer and richer sounding, not to mention they isolate one from one's surroundings.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I only do headphones with 'puter--documentaries, classical, jazz, occasional Skype. I prefer on ear multimedia headphones...light, durable, and under $50. My current pair is going strong after several years. :tiphat:


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I listen to headphones about half the time. I used to have a pair of Sennheiser HD 800 phones, but they sounded a little too etched for my taste. I sold them and bought a pair of Audeze LCD-XC sealed phones. I think they are every bit as detailed as the Sennheisers, but they are warmer and richer sounding, not to mention they isolate one from one's surroundings.


They look fabulous. Can they be used directly to an ipod? Or do they need an external amplifier? What do you use them with?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2016)

jdec said:


> They look fabulous. Can they be used directly to an ipod? Or do they need an external amplifier? What do you use them with?


I haven't tried it since I don't have an adapter plug, but according to reviews they work, but they also mercilessly expose low bit rate MP3 sound flaws! I don't think they'd make good portable phones since they weigh 680 grams! (Typical headphones weigh 300-400 grams.) Thus, an external amp would be preferable, or an amp with a high quality headphone circuit. I use them with my PrimaLuna tube amp, or for a quick listen, I plug them straight into my Oppo blu-ray's headphone jack. The tube PrimaLuna sounds superior, not to mention CDs/SACDs are played on my Esoteric K-03 player, which sonically blows away the Oppo! (At 10x the price, it should sound better!) Alas, it doesn't have a headphone output.

My amp:










One reason why the phones sound so good through it is that the complete array of tubes drives the headphone output!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice setup, Kontrapunctus. That's a beautiful amp and I've been curious about the Audeze cans. 

I have Sennheiser HD650 and am pretty happy with them. I've got a tube amp (ProjectEmber) but to be honest I don't hear a significant difference between it and my integrated NAD or Marantz.

I prefer listening to speakers where the impact of the sound is much more significant, especially bass, but I use headphones for a different, more intimate and more detailed experience.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

I just got a set of the Audio‑Technica ATH‑M50x headphones mentioned earlier, plus a DAC/Amp for my laptops (I have a good sound card for my desktop). It's the first set of 'good' headphones I've owned, and I noticed things I never did before - things that actually made me realize I'd misheard words of songs, or that there was a whole other layer of complexity under some parts I thought I knew. I got them mainly because I was also getting into classical music, and wanted something that would do the music justice. These will be my 'all around' headphones, especially for work/travel. But eventually I want the Sennheiser HD598's for my office/den.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

shadowdancer said:


> 2. Over the ear (open): Sennheiser HD598


I have these same headphones. With a TEAC UD-501 DAC. Love them.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

The problem with headphones is the upper mid suckout that many exhibit. This is described as a V shaped sound with enhanced bass and treble but the middle voices are perceived as low or further away.

These past two years I had the HD800 and HD800S headphones. Both sounded great until I realised that violins were drowning by the sea of brass and lower string instruments. Voices also sounded further away. Soundstage is great but tonality is wrong. HD700 is even worse.

I tried during various meets and shows all the LCD headphones including the 4K LCD4. None have a smooth sound and all have recessed upper mids whilst the LCD 4 has non-existing lower trable. HE1000 (V1 and V2) sound nice but boring.

Stax 009 paired with BHSE amp sounded fabulous but prepare for big spend and long wait for the amp. The electrostatic sound is also described as plasticky. I prefer dynamics personally.

My recommendation is: Sennheiser HD650 or HD600 if budget is tight as they exhibit tonally accurate frequency range. These can be paired with a Schiit Modi multibit DAC and Schiit Jotunheim amp.

If money is no issue: I have the Focal Utopia headphone paired with Schiit Yggdrasil DAC and Schiit Ragnarok amp. I also listen to Campfire Andromeda IEMs. Both the Utopia and the Andromedas render mids, the frequency range were most music is, in an accurate and smooth manner. No U shape, no suck out of violins. These cans are absolutely exhilirating to listen to. Bass is amazing and treble has no hint of sibilance.

HD650 and HD600 are also excellent sounding tonally but less technical with a slightly veiled nature. Mods to the HD650 will enhance their sound further.

Hope that helps! More info can be found here


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I suppose the best thing about headphones is that I can alternate between several pairs depending on the source, the circumstances and how I feel. At home I have HD650s (agree with Muse Wanderer) and AKG 701s (great detail, but less bass). I also have the closed back, noise cancelling PSB M4U2s. But sometimes they are too big to travel with (dumb design move), and the noise cancelling is not state of the art. If I really need to block sound I switch to IEMs. I have had various Etymotics for over a decade. Nothing blocks sounds as well, and I finally found a tip that is comfortable over extended listening sessions. Very balanced overall, but again the bass is limited, which is a problem in environments with a lot of rumbling. (Even they cannot block out all the noise of a NYC subway.) On the streets of NYC, the Etymotics can block out too much sound to the point of being dangerous, so I recently picked up a pair of HiFiMan re400s.


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

Bose. You can get a great set of over ear noise cancelling headphones for probably $225-$300. Totally worth it; as long as you listen to proper quality audio files; not that lossy YouTube crap.

EDIT- $225 - $300 *Canadian* dollars that is; I think I paid around $260 CDN for mine.


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

If you don't want to spend that much; the ones I used before Bose were Vic Firth drum monitor headphones. They were fantastic and I would definitely recommend. I think they cost around $100 or $120 CDN. I love headphones with tremendous volume and deep, powerful bass; especially for heavy orchestral music. The drum monitors definitely had that. The Bose have it as well, but both the treble and bass have more of a shiny clearness which mix very cleanly. Id recommend either; it's just a question of how much you want to spend.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I would also recommend the Sennheiser HD598 as the starting point for headphone listening. It's the sweet spot for price vs value at such low prices nowadays. I currently own a number of headphones..HD600, HD598, DT880, Sony 7506, Grado SR-60i. The HD598 is the best value for sure.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

S P Summers said:


> Bose. You can get a great set of over ear noise cancelling headphones for probably $225-$300. Totally worth it; as long as you listen to proper quality audio files; not that lossy YouTube crap.
> 
> EDIT- $225 - $300 *Canadian* dollars that is; I think I paid around $260 CDN for mine.


Bose are great for noise cancelling, that for certain. However for that money there other options that are worth exploring (and are a lot better sounding headphones in my opinion).

I'd try open headphones if you can for classical (the sound leaks so if you aren't alone your neighbours will be able to hear your Bach/Britney Spears). You could try the HiFiMAN HE400S ($299) or the Sennheiser HD 600 ($399).
For closed (non sound leaking) the Audio Technica ATH-M50x ($179) are great all round and fantastic value. A step up from this would be the Oppo PM-3 ($399).

I would totally agree with SP Summers that the better the headphones the more revealing so i'd advise loses (ALAC/FLAC) over MP3s for the most part.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

For 'closed' headphones, I now prefer the Sennheiser 598 Cs over the Audio Technica ATH-M50x. They have a much broader soundstage and individual instruments stand out more clearly.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I am not much of a headphone listener, although I have a very good set of Grado's. RS2e's at $495. Very detailed and accurate, and no excessive sibilance, as previous noted by a grado owner.

I just have a hard time getting past the idea that I am only energising a teaspoon of air in my ears, as opposed to the air in my entire listening room. The emotional impact of music, without the movement of the air in the room, is lacking.

A couple of real good deals I've seen recently, are the $99, 1MORE Triple Driver In-Ear Headphones. Really quite amazing at such a low price.

https://usa.1more.com/products/triple-driver-in-ear-headphones?gclid=CPiXoezxlNECFQ-dfgodalcMzw

As for over the ears, believe it or not, Monopriprice, has a couple of planar magnetic headphones, that "punch pretty far above their price range" at pretty ridiculous prices.

The Monolith M560 at $199.

http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=120&cp_id=12009&cs_id=1082302&p_id=16051&seq=1&format=2

And the Monolith M1060 at $299.

http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=120&cp_id=12009&cs_id=1082302&p_id=16050&seq=1&format=2


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

jegreenwood said:


> I suppose the best thing about headphones is that I can alternate between several pairs depending on the source, the circumstances and how I feel. At home I have HD650s (agree with Muse Wanderer) and AKG 701s (great detail, but less bass)...


I do my at-home listening on AKG 501s. No outdoor or subway music for me, and no ear buds either.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I use Sennheiser HD 598s. They sound perfect for classical to me. I tried the Philips Fidelio X2 and thought those were pretty good too, but I prefer the Sennheisers. I use a DAC and turn up the bass slightly because I prefer a bit more bass and classical is often light on bass (and the HD 598s don't have much bass on their own), but the 598s have a warm sound and wide soundstage, which is perfect for classical in my opinion.


----------



## techygeek (May 27, 2019)

*Tech Headphones*

I travel a lot, so I use a noise canceling headphone - Sennheiser HD 598. I found most headphones do not have a good balance between highs and lows. Most of them seems to be bass-heavy and not really designed for classical music.


----------

